# Windells Adult camp



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Thinking about going to Windells this summer if I can get the money. So I have some questions for those adults that have attended...

I have not gone snowboarding in years and I have only been like a handful of times. So I don't need an absolute beginner course maybe a refresher. If I get stuck in the noob group does that mean they won't teach me any basic tricks?

How many adults normally show up during a session?


What's the accommodations like? Do you get food?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

puffnstuff said:


> Thinking about going to Windells this summer if I can get the money. So I have some questions for those adults that have attended...
> 
> I have not gone snowboarding in years and I have only been like a handful of times. So I don't need an absolute beginner course maybe a refresher. If I get stuck in the noob group does that mean they won't teach me any basic tricks?
> 
> ...


go to Shayboarder.com and do a search for the camp ... she went to the adult one last year and wrote about it each day ... they take all lvls so you would be fine .. I think she said Eddie Walls dad was in her group lol


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> go to Shayboarder.com and do a search for the camp ... she went to the adult one last year and wrote about it each day ... they take all lvls so you would be fine .. I think she said Eddie Walls dad was in her group lol


nice! Here is a direct link:
The Windell’s Camp Adult Experience – Shayboarder.com

I'm looking at High Cascade myself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

burritosandsnow said:


> go to Shayboarder.com and do a search for the camp ... she went to the adult one last year and wrote about it each day ... they take all lvls so you would be fine .. I think she said Eddie Walls dad was in her group lol


Thanks for the site camp looks awesome!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

zakk said:


> nice! Here is a direct link:
> The Windell’s Camp Adult Experience – Shayboarder.com
> 
> I'm looking at High Cascade myself.


I thought about High Cascade but it doesn't seem as fun :dunno:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Haven't gone but have driven my daughter and her buds down and picked them up the past 2 years. Its a former motel by the side of the road and adults have a couple of rooms dorm style, there is food provided, excellent demos and adults do go in to town. Its abit small but lots of skate, bmx, tramps, foam pit and video stuff for analysis and doing some footy. It would be fun for a week or two and could def learn alot of stuff...though some of the kids' camp shenanigans could get abit tiring. My only recommendation is that you do a bunch of summer hiking for turns to be in shape for riding everyday. And the coaches and staff seem to be really chill and professional in that they really want to help you improve your riding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

I just signed up for Windells Adult Camp 2010 1st Summer Session . Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## nwdriftking (May 1, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

I haven't been as an adult camper but I went there as a kid in the summer of '04 and it was the most fun I've ever had in my whole life. They take all skill levels (I wasn't very good when I went in), and you make tons of progress as long as your willing to learn and take risks. Their coaching staff is amazing and everyone who works there does it for the love of the sport (I had wanted to work their over the summer, but in the end decided to go back home to Alaska). The only reason I wouldn't go back today is I rarely ever go in the park these days, and that's what Windells is all about.


----------

